# Unexplained finger pain - like splinters.



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

One day I thought I got a splinter in my thumb. It was a dark spot on the pad of my thumb and it hurt. Then it looked like I got it on a couple of other fingers too. I don't remember touching anything weird. Now every finger feels sensitive, swollen, and almost a burned sensation. It looks like I have little splinters in every finger. I am starting to freak out a little. Anyone ever had this or heard of something like it?


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

is it just a little circle that appeared? if you poke at it, does it 'do' anything? I get these little circles of pain that are like a blister, and if I poke at it or pop it (or bite at it or cut it with cuticle scissors ... ) - it leaves an open circle, which has a little clear puss in it, almost like a blister from shoes or a burn. Then it heals and goes away. But the poking at it always makes it feel better.

What causes it? no clue. But I do have extremely sensitive hands and am prone to eczema. Usually when these "blisters" occur, it's after I've been shopping at an antique shop or while cleaning out my garage ...

ETA: it's a teeny tiny blister, and it usually occurs on my finger tips - sometimes on the palm of my hand. 1-3 at a time, then they go away, and nothing else. They HURT until I poke at them.


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

No, not a blister. It's spreading & now allo over me.







I had the flu/west nile/ some virus this past week, so it might be a viral rash. It hurts.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
is it just a little circle that appeared? if you poke at it, does it 'do' anything? I get these little circles of pain that are like a blister, and if I poke at it or pop it (or bite at it or cut it with cuticle scissors ... ) - it leaves an open circle, which has a little clear puss in it, almost like a blister from shoes or a burn. Then it heals and goes away. But the poking at it always makes it feel better.

What causes it? no clue. But I do have extremely sensitive hands and am prone to eczema. Usually when these "blisters" occur, it's after I've been shopping at an antique shop or while cleaning out my garage ...

ETA: it's a teeny tiny blister, and it usually occurs on my finger tips - sometimes on the palm of my hand. 1-3 at a time, then they go away, and nothing else. They HURT until I poke at them.

I'll bet you have this condition:
http://www.dyshidroticeczema.net/

OP, hope you feel better and/or discover what's going on soon.


----------



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

I had similar pain, it was diagnosed as pernio at the time. Maybe see if anything is affecting capillaries?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teachma* 
I'll bet you have this condition:
http://www.dyshidroticeczema.net/

OP, hope you feel better and/or discover what's going on soon.

I've gotten this as an allergic reaction. Like one time when I was younger, I dyed my hair without using gloves







and broke out all over my hands and between my fingers with tiny itchy, clear fluid filled blisters. They all had a little, dark fleck in the center. I got it another time after using a certain kind of soap or lotion, can't recall exactly...

Have you exposed your hands to anything new lately?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New_Natural_Mom* 
No, not a blister. It's spreading & now allo over me.







I had the flu/west nile/ some virus this past week, so it might be a viral rash. It hurts.

Oops, just read this part...

I hope you find out what's going on and feel better soon!!


----------

